

Show HN: UX Archive - The best way to compare iOS 6 and iOS 7 user flows - chpolk
http://uxarchive.com/ios6v7

======
mchanson
Interesting that iOS 7 sometimes eliminates a step.

My kids' principal knows I'm knowledgeable on this stuff. He grabbed me this
morning to ask how to find airplay on his ipad now that he is on iOS 7.

~~~
abrodo
Indeed! This is what happens when you change something. It will be interesting
to see if in the long term people feel that it's simple.

------
rhl
Very comprehensive actually, this is quite an impressive piece of work.

Have you thought of writing up a short-form piece on your conclusions on the
main differences between iOS6 & 7 UX-wise?

~~~
abrodo
Thank you so much! We want to leave the site neutral. The one thing we want to
introduce is some comments from people who worked on it or some data around
usability.

------
drucken
Is that reduction in softness and use of glaring colors the default interface?
It looks quite a horrible change and makes it look similar to other phone
ecosystems...

Otherwise the UX changes look quite good in general.

------
abrodo
I have created UX Archive with my friend Chris, let me know if you have any
question or feedback!

